# What do you think he is?



## Jak4p87 (May 28, 2015)

I just adopted him and he's 4 months old.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Jak4p87 said:


> I just adopted him and he's 4 months old.


OK I'm up first...

I'm going GSD with Bull Terrier

That nose is calling that out to me

Bull Terrier Information and Pictures, Miniature Bull Terrier. Bullterrier


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I vote bull terrier as well. The nose is a giveaway.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree with GSD and Bull Terrier! Very interesting look!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

The skin and muzzle shape look more shar-pei. Especially the way it folds on his hind legs


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Whatever he is, he is cute!


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Wide chest also points to some bull-terrier in there. The way he holds his chest front paws. And that look, something about the face screams some bull-terrier. Furthermore the light colourings.

Obviously mostly GSD though.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*I think he's a*



Jak4p87 said:


> I just adopted him and he's 4 months old.


Dingo.

LF


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Anubis_Star said:


> The skin and muzzle shape look more shar-pei. Especially the way it folds on his hind legs


Pup might just be a wet dog. Lena is wet, and she had similar folds when she was much younger. She grew out of it mostly as she aged. She's pure GSD.

She still has a gelly whopper as I call it (loose neck skin) lol


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Such a handsome guy!! :wub: Obviously mainly GSD. I could see bull terrier, but I could definitely see it being shaped as well.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

bull terrier or Shar-pei. I've seen shar-pei/gsd mixes and they look a lot like this.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I have no clue... But sure is a good looking boy! Powerful!!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Jak4p87 said:


> I just adopted him and he's 4 months old.


Looks like a shepherd to me. Very handsome!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

WolfsOwner said:


> I agree with GSD and Bull Terrier! Very interesting look!


Could be bull terrier, the width of the chest and span between the front legs reminds me of a bully kind of dog.

Susan


----------



## Jak4p87 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm gonna do the wisdom test on him to find out for sure.


----------

